# PSG: "caso" Donnarumma. Ancora in panchina.



## admin (29 Agosto 2021)

Gigio Donnarumma quasi un "caso" in casa PSG. Anche stasera, contro il Brest, Pochetttino ha scelto Keylor Navas come titolare. Nuova panchina per l'ex portiere rossonero.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma quasi un "caso" in casa PSG. Anche stasera, contro il Brest, Pochetttino ha scelto Keylor Navas come titolare. Nuova panchina per l'ex portiere rossonero.


Spiaze.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2021)

Se gli va bene gioca solo in coppa di Francia


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma quasi un "caso" in casa PSG. Anche stasera, contro il Brest, Pochetttino ha scelto Keylor Navas come titolare. Nuova panchina per l'ex portiere rossonero.



Ricordo che l’ultima partita ufficiale che ha giocato è stata la finale di Wembley, due mesi fa.


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2021)

il coach non comprende l'arte, un Modigliani in panchina
almeno potrà dire al babbo e al fratellone di aver condiviso la panca con Messi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2021)

Secondo voi rischia il mondiale? Onestamente se rimane in panca per tutta la stagione Mancini non può farlo giocare titolare della nazionale


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Secondo voi rischia il mondiale? Onestamente se rimane in panca per tutta la stagione Mancini non può farlo giocare titolare della nazionale


Mah, credo che in qualche modo finirà per giocare. Sarebbe assurdo dai.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Agosto 2021)

Al PSG un portiere non serviva. Altro che ambizioni diverse, Gigione si aspettava che il Milan gli desse tutto quello che voleva. Quando hanno annunciato Maignon lui e il grassone sono rimasti spiazzati. 

Chissà quale favore dovrà fare Mino ai parigini per avergli evitato la figura di melma


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Agosto 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Al PSG un portiere non serviva. Altro che ambizioni diverse, Gigione si aspettava che il Milan gli desse tutto quello che voleva. Quando hanno annunciato Maignon lui e il grassone sono rimasti spiazzati.
> 
> Chissà quale favore dovrà fare Mino ai parigini per avergli evitato la figura di melma


Lo sconto su Haaland dopo che Mbappé sarà andato al Real Madrid?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Agosto 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Lo sconto su Haaland dopo che Mbappé sarà andato al Real Madrid?


Non mi stupirebbe.


----------



## raffaelerossonero (29 Agosto 2021)

Beh diciamo che chi lascia il Milan non ha mai avuto i risultati sperati. L'unico e stato Pirlo . Gli altri un disastro


----------



## mandraghe (29 Agosto 2021)

Comunque rimane un fenomeno. Non piglia gol da due mesi! Potete rosicare quanto volete ma i numeri non mentono.


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2021)

Ma lui è andato a Parigi per i soldi, mica per giocare


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Secondo voi rischia il mondiale? Onestamente se rimane in panca per tutta la stagione Mancini non può farlo giocare titolare della nazionale


Non rischia il mondiale perché a giugno va in prestito ai gobbi se l'andazzo rimane questo.


----------



## Viulento (29 Agosto 2021)

Patatine, noccioline, bibite!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Agosto 2021)

Pochettino uno di noi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non rischia il mondiale perché a giugno va in prestito ai gobbi se l'andazzo rimane questo.


Un anno di panchina gli stronca le certezze altro che. Di carattere non mi è mai sembrato uno tosto


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma quasi un "caso" in casa PSG. Anche stasera, contro il Brest, Pochetttino ha scelto Keylor Navas come titolare. Nuova panchina per l'ex portiere rossonero.


Pochettino non capisce d'arte. 
O è un falso d'autore??

Mi auguro la sua ambizione di vedere giocare grandi campioni sia soddisfatta.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Agosto 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Un anno di panchina gli stronca le certezze altro che. Di carattere non mi è mai sembrato uno tosto


Sul carattere hai ragione,intendevo che se dovesse andare ai gobbi dopo un anno in panca a Parigi,in nazionale avrebbe le porte spalancate come chiunque giochi per la latrina torinese,vedi Bernardeschi per esempio e prossimamente Kean.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Secondo voi rischia il mondiale? Onestamente se rimane in panca per tutta la stagione Mancini non può farlo giocare titolare della nazionale


Non sarà così.

Lo convocherà e lo schiererà titolare,perchè per la stampa è il n° 1 al mondo


----------



## Boomer (29 Agosto 2021)

Godo pezzente


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Secondo voi rischia il mondiale? Onestamente se rimane in panca per tutta la stagione Mancini non può farlo giocare titolare della nazionale


non rischia.
anche in panca sempre giocherà sicuro, per me.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (29 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non rischia il mondiale perché a giugno va in prestito ai gobbi se l'andazzo rimane questo.


Uh, non ci avevo pensato.


----------



## Route66 (29 Agosto 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Al PSG un portiere non serviva. Altro che ambizioni diverse, Gigione si aspettava che il Milan gli desse tutto quello che voleva. Quando hanno annunciato Maignon lui e il grassone sono rimasti spiazzati.
> 
> Chissà quale favore dovrà fare Mino ai parigini per avergli evitato la figura di melma


Halland....


----------



## ilPresidente (29 Agosto 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non sarà così.
> 
> Lo convocherà e lo schiererà titolare,perchè per la stampa è il n° 1 al mondo


Dietro Maignan 
Navas
Ederson
Lloris
e altri 10


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Agosto 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Un anno di panchina gli stronca le certezze altro che. Di carattere non mi è mai sembrato uno tosto


la sua collezione di farfalle ne risentirà.


----------



## King of the North (29 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mah, credo che in qualche modo finirà per giocare. Sarebbe assurdo dai.


Mah…..per Navas sarebbe assurdo andare in panchina. Al di là del fatto che è assurdo avere in rosa due portieri con quello stipendio…..per panchinare il portiere titolare per un nuovo arrivato, devono esserci delle chiare motivazioni. Giugo rischia davvero di non vedere il campo in Ligue1. Potrebbe farlo giocare in coppa di Francia.
Dovesse andare davvero così a Gennaio è già a Torino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sul carattere hai ragione,intendevo che se dovesse andare ai gobbi dopo un anno in panca a Parigi,in nazionale avrebbe le porte spalancate come chiunque giochi per la latrina torinese,vedi Bernardeschi per esempio e prossimamente Kean.


è quel che credo anche io. nonostante sia a parigi si sa che è in orbita ladri.
giocherà sempre in azzurro.
e se lo prende la juve tanto meglio, si indeboliscono.
magari già a gennaio coi soldi di cristina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Mah…..per Navas sarebbe assurdo andare in panchina. Al di là del fatto che è assurdo avere in rosa due portieri con quello stipendio…..per panchinare il portiere titolare per un nuovo arrivato, devono esserci delle chiare motivazioni. Giugo rischia davvero di non vedere il campo in Ligue1. Potrebbe farlo giocare in coppa di Francia.
> Dovesse andare davvero così a Gennaio è già a Torino.


Il PSG rifiuta quasi 200 milioni per un giocatore che rischia di perdere a zero tra qualche mese e secondo te da via Donnarumma come se nulla fosse?


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Agosto 2021)

Ed intanto Maignan para anche le zanzare sparate con la cerbottana


----------



## King of the North (29 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il PSG rifiuta quasi 200 milioni per un giocatore che rischia di perdere a zero tra qualche mese e secondo te da via Donnarumma come se nulla fosse?


In prestito ovviamente


----------



## Pit96 (29 Agosto 2021)

Giocherà in Champions e in coppa di Francia. Intanto si goda la panchina


----------



## cris (29 Agosto 2021)

Spiaze


----------



## Kayl (29 Agosto 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Giocherà in Champions e in coppa di Francia. Intanto si goda la panchina


Finché navas non farà una partita oscena la CL se la scorda, tu in CL metteresti un esordiente o uno che ne ha vinte tre?


----------



## Pit96 (29 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Finché navas non farà una partita oscena la CL se la scorda, tu in CL metteresti un esordiente o uno che ne ha vinte tre?


Quello che ritengo migliore. Secondo me si sono messi d'accordo. Se gioca sempre Kaylor Navas meglio


----------



## marcus1577 (29 Agosto 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ed intanto Maignan para anche le zanzare sparate con la cerbottana


Sul gol preso non mi sembra abbia fatto il massimo..cmq buona prova


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma quasi un "caso" in casa PSG. Anche stasera, contro il Brest, Pochetttino ha scelto Keylor Navas come titolare. Nuova panchina per l'ex portiere rossonero.


Mobbing


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma quasi un "caso" in casa PSG. Anche stasera, contro il Brest, Pochetttino ha scelto Keylor Navas come titolare. Nuova panchina per l'ex portiere rossonero.


povera stella come mi dispiace. 

a breve nuova intervista sui giornali dove dice che vuole giocare e vuole il pallone d'oro. 
frigna, frigna pagliaccio.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Mobbing


Top mondo. 
Tra i primi 5.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Agosto 2021)

Prego affinché compia una papera alla prima partita, magari decretando una sconfitta. Sarebbe lo spartiacque per affossarlo.


----------



## Kayl (29 Agosto 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Sul gol preso non mi sembra abbia fatto il massimo..cmq buona prova


lì si è trovato indeciso per un attimo perché non sapeva quale dei due avrebbe colpito, poi in controtempo è riuscito a toccare la palla con le dita, proprio questione di un paio di centimetri.


----------



## gabuz (29 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non rischia il mondiale perché a giugno va in prestito ai gobbi se l'andazzo rimane questo.


Se continua a non giocare per me andrà alla Juve già a gennaio


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Agosto 2021)

Ma quanto è ignorante sto Averell 99. Arriva davanti ai tifosi del Reims che lo insultano in francese "fils de put..." e lui sorridente ringrazia  Uno scemo assoluto ! andate a vederlo è uno spettacolo!!


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è ignorante sto Averell 99. Arriva davanti ai tifosi del Reims che lo insultano in francese "fils de put..." e lui sorridente ringrazia  Uno scemo assoluto ! andate a vederlo è uno spettacolo!!


Beh il Reims mi sembra abbia i nostri stessi colori


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Beh il Reims mi sembra abbia i nostri stessi colori


Biancorossi  Reims club con piu storia del campionato francese insieme al Saint Etienne. Il club" champenois" fece 2 finali di coppa campioni perse contro il Real madrid di Di Stefano e vince una finale di Coppa Latina contro il Milan del Gre-no-li nel 1953


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Biancorossi  Reims club con piu storia del campionato francese insieme al Saint Etienne. Il club" champenois" fece 2 fineli di coppa campioni perse contro il Real madrid di Di Stefano e vince una finale di Coppa Latina contro il Milan del Gre-no-li nel 1953


Sei un enciclopedia


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Biancorossi  Reims club con piu storia del campionato francese insieme al Saint Etienne. Il club" champenois" fece 2 fineli di coppa campioni perse contro il Real madrid di Di Stefano e vince una finale di Coppa Latina contro il Milan del Gre-no-li nel 1953



Il Reims di Just Fontaine!

Edit: e di Kopa.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2021)

Qualche coraggioso ha visto Messi? Curiosissimo di vederlo fuori dal contesto Barca, e non in Nazionale. Vabbé che la Ligue 1 lascia a desiderare...


----------



## Kayl (30 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Qualche coraggioso ha visto Messi? Curiosissimo di vederlo fuori dal contesto Barca, e non in Nazionale. Vabbé che la Ligue 1 lascia a desiderare...


è entrato a risultato acquisito.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> è entrato a risultato acquisito.


Eh ho visto, mi chiedevo solo come abbia giocato. Credo che sia impossibile da sapere in un forum di Milanisti con la partita in contemporanea 

Fa niente, ci sarà sicuramente un'altra occasione.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Agosto 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sei un enciclopedia
> 
> Grazie
> Durante la partita ho pensato a te dopo le numero verticalizzazioni dei ragazzi. Sono sciuro che hai goduto come un riccio


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2021)

entro due anni andrà dai gobbi.


----------



## koti (30 Agosto 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> entro due anni andrà dai gobbi.


Significherebbe che ha floppato di brutto, il PSG i giocatori buoni se li tiene.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (30 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Eh ho visto, mi chiedevo solo come abbia giocato. Credo che sia impossibile da sapere in un forum di Milanisti con la partita in contemporanea
> 
> Fa niente, ci sarà sicuramente un'altra occasione.


Ho visto gli highlights a fine partita, in pratica é stato costantemente raddoppiato e randellato ogni singola volta che ha toccato palla, compresa una bella manata.
Ha preso più botte lui in mezz'ora che Cristina in 3 anni dai ladri, coi nostri difensorini patetici impegnati a chiedergli i selfie


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2021)

Lo hanno parcheggiato li per 1 anno o 2 al massimo poi andrà dai Gobbi. Hanno evitato il trasferimento immediato perché qualche tifoso sarebbe potuto sbroccare di brutto


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ho visto gli highlights a fine partita, in pratica é stato costantemente raddoppiato e randellato ogni singola volta che ha toccato palla, compresa una bella manata.
> Ha preso più botte lui in mezz'ora che Cristina in 3 anni dai ladri, coi nostri difensorini patetici impegnati a chiedergli i selfie


Povero Messi ahah

So già che vederlo con una maglia diversa mi farà un effetto stranissimo, non riesco ad immaginarlo.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Agosto 2021)

Dai che forse riesce ad accasarsi dai luridi bianconeri prima del previsto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Qualche coraggioso ha visto Messi? Curiosissimo di vederlo fuori dal contesto Barca, e non in Nazionale. Vabbé che la Ligue 1 lascia a desiderare...


Non l'ho visto ovviamente ma anche se giocava mio fratello al Reims non l'avrei visto comunque.  

Su Amazon prime la fanno rivedere spesso quindi me la vedo piu tardi

Posso dirti solo che quando è entrato c'è stato un boato da tutto lo stadio. A fine partita sembrava Federer a Wimbledon quando firma gli autografi.


----------



## Stylox10 (30 Agosto 2021)

Aspetto il giorno in cui iniziamo a non pensare/scrivere/leggere/commentare cosa succede nella vita di questo povero [email protected]


----------



## Snake (30 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Qualche coraggioso ha visto Messi? Curiosissimo di vederlo fuori dal contesto Barca, e non in Nazionale. Vabbé che la Ligue 1 lascia a desiderare...



la cosa più rilevante del suo debutto è il portiere del reims che gli ha chiesto di farsi una foto col figlio, per il resto poco da segnalare, sembrato ingolfatissimo.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> la cosa più rilevante del suo debutto è *il portiere del reims che gli ha chiesto di farsi una foto col figlio*, per il resto poco da segnalare, sembrato ingolfatissimo.


E ti pareva  

Ci sta dai, anche l’anno scorso era in ritardo di condizione, l’età si fa sentire anche per i semidei.


----------



## Love (30 Agosto 2021)

si è trovato li per sbaglio...un favore di leonardo al maiale per non fargli fare una figuraccia...visti i rapporti con paratici non mi meraviglierei se andasse in premier al tottenham...logicamente non adesso...ma nel tempo.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Biancorossi  Reims club con piu storia del campionato francese insieme al Saint Etienne. Il club" champenois" fece 2 finali di coppa campioni perse contro il Real madrid di Di Stefano e vince una finale di Coppa Latina contro il Milan del Gre-no-li nel 1953


Hei fratello, nel post in cui mi hai messo il faccino deluso non stavo facendo discriminazione razziale ahaaahhaha.
Con un altro utente si stava solo rievocando qualche battuta de 'l'allenatore del pallone'.

Claro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Secondo voi rischia il mondiale? Onestamente se rimane in panca per tutta la stagione Mancini non può farlo giocare titolare della nazionale


Sarà titolare della Nazionale in ogni caso, le sue qualità non sono in discussione (ahimè). Certo che non vederlo convocato, per noi Milanisti sarebbe la vendetta più dolce di tutte.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma quasi un "caso" in casa PSG. Anche stasera, contro il Brest, Pochetttino ha scelto Keylor Navas come titolare. Nuova panchina per l'ex portiere rossonero.


Sarebbe bellissimo un suo fallimento sportivo.

Ma tranquilli che non l' hanno preso per farlo marcire in panchina..


----------



## EmmePi (30 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Prego affinché compia una papera alla prima partita, magari decretando una sconfitta. Sarebbe lo spartiacque per affossarlo.



Penso sia la speranza di ogni milanista sulla terra.

Personalmente mi auguro per lui una carriera pari-pari a Balotelli.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Agosto 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lo hanno parcheggiato li per 1 anno o 2 al massimo poi andrà dai Gobbi. Hanno evitato il trasferimento immediato perché qualche tifoso sarebbe potuto sbroccare di brutto


Si si, secondo te lo sceicco si presta a questi giochini...  

Se si aprisse l'ipotesi cessione ai gobbi Leocodardo si farà pagare una bella valifia di milioni forte di un contratto pluriennale, oppure scambio con giocatore gradito, Dybala?


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2021)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Aspetto il giorno in cui iniziamo a non pensare/scrivere/leggere/commentare cosa succede nella vita di questo povero [email protected]


Bravo! Ignoriamolo e lasciamo che sprofondi nella sua melma


----------



## EmmePi (30 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bellissimo un suo fallimento sportivo.
> 
> Ma tranquilli che non l' hanno preso per farlo marcire in panchina..



Verissimo, sono sicuro che dopo svariati mesi di panca lo sceicco Al-Khelaïfi lo chiamerà a fare il portiere in uno dei suoi numerosi alberghi di lusso in Qatar...


----------



## sacchino (30 Agosto 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Secondo voi rischia il mondiale? Onestamente se rimane in panca per tutta la stagione Mancini non può farlo giocare titolare della nazionale


Ma no il mondiale lo rischia se non ci qualifichiamo, è troppo protetto.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Biancorossi  Reims club con piu storia del campionato francese insieme al Saint Etienne. Il club" champenois" fece 2 finali di coppa campioni perse contro il Real madrid di Di Stefano e vince una finale di Coppa Latina contro il Milan del Gre-no-li nel 1953





> Hei fratello, nel post in cui mi hai messo il faccino deluso non stavo facendo discriminazione razziale ahaaahhaha.
> Con un altro utente si stava solo rievocando qualche battuta de 'l'allenatore del pallone'.
> 
> Claro.




Si infatti, si scherzava parafrasando il mitico film di Lino Banfi.

Forse l'amico francese si è risentito perché come Ounas è di origine algerina. Ma non c'era alcun intento denigratorio, caso ha voluto che fosse appunto dell'Algeria. Ma la battuta non sarebbe cambiata se si fosse trattato di un italo-tedesco o di un anglo-spagnolo. Si tattava solo di uno scherzo rievocando la mitica camminata sulla spiaggia di Copacabana di Oronzo Canà e Bergonzoni.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma quasi un "caso" in casa PSG. Anche stasera, contro il Brest, Pochetttino ha scelto Keylor Navas come titolare. Nuova panchina per l'ex portiere rossonero.


Pochettino uomo solo contro tutti.
Vero hombre vertical. Ho grande stima di lui. Si sta facendo terra bruciata attorno e lo sa.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Agosto 2021)

Per anni e anni lui e il suo procuratore hanno fatto passare il messaggio che il milan fosse poco per lui, sotto tutti i punti di vista : poco a livello sportivo e di ambizioni, poco a livello di visibilità , poco a livello di stipendio.

Si è sempre idealmente innalzato a stella della squadra , non riconoscendo totalmente quanto il club avesse fatto per lui a livello umano, tecnico e di famiglia.
Il giochino sporco è continuato proteggendo gli errori del ragazzo , logici , naturali e fisiologici, ed esaltando oltremodo le parate che appartengono comunque a un bagaglio fisico e tecnico notevole.

Con l'appoggio di una stampa asservita e venduta donnarumma è stato trasformato da fenomeno di precocità in fenomeno fatto e finito. 
Perchè non tutti i 16enni possono giocare in serie A ma non tutti i 16enni sono giocatori fatti.
Servono anni di lavoro e di umiltà per completarsi.

Tra qualche anno scopriremo che raiola ha venduto fumo e che forse ha bruciato, di testa ancor prima che nel corpo, il più grande talento calcistico nato dopo buffon.

Anche questi sono danni.
Donnarumma pagherà sulla pelle questo trasferimento e non giocando a parigi subirà un'involuzione tecnica notevole.
Ringrazi il suo procuratore .


----------



## Milanoide (30 Agosto 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non rischia il mondiale perché a giugno va in prestito ai gobbi se l'andazzo rimane questo.


E se ci andasse adesso o a gennaio?
Probabile


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma quasi un "caso" in casa PSG. Anche stasera, contro il Brest, Pochetttino ha scelto Keylor Navas come titolare. Nuova panchina per l'ex portiere rossonero.



Prevedibile avrebbe fatto panca, Navas è bravo ed affidabile. Ma è chiaro che alla lunga sarà Donnarumma il titolare, vedrete. Sinceramente comunque non me ne frega nulla.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Al PSG un portiere non serviva. Altro che ambizioni diverse, Gigione si aspettava che il Milan gli desse tutto quello che voleva. Quando hanno annunciato Maignon lui e il grassone sono rimasti spiazzati.
> 
> Chissà quale favore dovrà fare Mino ai parigini per avergli evitato la figura di melma


Al Milan non ci voleva restare dai, non è un discorso di soldi.


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gigio Donnarumma quasi un "caso" in casa PSG. Anche stasera, contro il Brest, Pochetttino ha scelto Keylor Navas come titolare. Nuova panchina per l'ex portiere rossonero.


----------



## sampapot (31 Agosto 2021)

per il momento mi piace vederlo in panchina...per il passaggio ai gobbi penso sia prematuro...prima devono piazzare il polacco, che prende una barcata di soldi...può andare solo in premier, come l'infame


----------



## Gunnar67 (31 Agosto 2021)

Pochettino deve essere uno all'antica. I portieri maturano per davvero dopo i 25 anni. Certo, quella squadra e quella societa' sono un circo. Gigio deve capire che li anche se ti danno 8 o 10 milioni all'anno non conta una fava, vedi caso Icardi. E deve smetterla di fare interviste. Comunque Mancini continuera' a farlo giocare in nazionale, perche' in quel ruolo (e in quello del centravanti) siamo messi male.


----------

